
Re-thinking the MacOS font picker - bluedino
https://swilliamsmith.com/copy-of-graphic-design
======
makecheck
This seems to refer to what _Pages_ uses for fonts and not the system font
panel.

While the standard font panel does seem over-engineered, I think it has the
things discussed: font grouping, full keyboard access (if you focus it), etc.

